# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015



## Meerforellenfan

Mal sehen was uns das Jahr so bringt an Fängen.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Berichte !

Petri Heil @ all !


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Jo, petrie für zwanzigfünfzehn!

3 std. E-Bay Bucht!
O-Nummer!
Eine 30 cm Trutte bei nem Kollegen.

Gut ablandiger Wind, schön kalt, aber Trocken.#6


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hier nochmal im richtigen Monat... Heute gabs ne 47er zum Jahresauftakt... #h


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr #h

Ja, das Wetter war ja schön heute. Noch dazu gestern eine PN als Einladung erhalten |supergri Also mnach einem Neujahrsspaziergang mit meiner Frau ab ins Auto und Richtung Küste :vik: Na ja, die "Verabredung" hate dann doch gekniffen #c Also alleine an den Strand. Na ja, denkste. 2 waren schon da :m
Erstmal schön im Wind gefischt. Nach ca. 20 Minuten ein Nachläufer, war wohl maßig aber noch braun. |rolleyes Nach fast einer Stunde dann Stellungswechsel. Die beiden anderen wollten es in einer flachen Bucht versuchen, ich  an meinem Lieblingsstrand #6 Bedingungen waren eigtl. gut, Fisch gab es leider nicht.
Also das neue Jahr ist eröffnet, wird hoffentlich besser als das letzte #:


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin#h
Gestern Neujahrsangeln auf Rügen zwischen Glowe und Lohme.
6 Mefos|supergri
3 untermaßig und 3 maßig, größte 50cm.
So kann das Jahr weiter gehn:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Glückwunsch den Fängern.......schön mal wieder etwas zu lesen #6


----------



## mefo81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 
Gestern los gewesen in DK und an der FL Förde. Wahnsinniger Westwind und man musste standfeste sein. Letztendlich nur einen Nachläufer und einen Köhler. Die top Mefo Winterplätze haben gestern versagt. 
Das Wasser war durch den Stärken Westwind auch extrem weit weg. 
Aber egal, immer weiter.....


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Frohes Neues allen Petrijüngern!:vik:
Ich möchte hier mal das neue Jahr mit meinen Fängen von Gestern einläuten.
Zuerst ne kleine 42er und danach 68er.
Denn noch viel Erfolg im Januar.


----------



## krulli_67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

petri zur schoenen prallen 68er


----------



## Skott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ein digges PETRI zu den dollen Silberlingen#6

Tight Lines

Wolfgang


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Na so kennen wir die Lübecker Bucht doch...........

was für ein Hammer Fisch Milan, Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri auch aus Dortmund. Hammer Fisch. 
Muss leider noch bis März warten, aber die Haken sind geschärft #6


----------



## chrisone83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin,

war heute Morgen zum ersten Mal überhaupt unterwegs auf Mefo. Mit der Wathose in OH. Und es hat beim ersten Mal mit einer maßigen Mefo geklappt.:vik: Unter 100 Würfe|supergri


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



chrisone83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute Morgen zum ersten Mal überhaupt unterwegs auf Mefo. Mit der Wathose in OH. Und es hat beim ersten Mal mit einer maßigen Mefo geklappt.:vik: Unter 100 Würfe|supergri



Petri zum Fisch #6  und ab 100 Würfen werden sie größer :q:vik:


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



chrisone83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute Morgen zum ersten Mal überhaupt unterwegs auf Mefo. Mit der Wathose in OH. Und es hat beim ersten Mal mit einer maßigen Mefo geklappt.:vik: Unter 100 Würfe|supergri



petri zum ersten mefo-fischchen|kopfkrat


----------



## chrisone83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Das es keine Riese ist mir bewusst, hatte aber Maß und von daher bin ich rund um zufrieden


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zum ersten Fisch, ist immer was besonderes :m
Und keiner muß sich entschuldigen, wenn er einen maßigen Fisch entnimmt #d

Ich hab heute die zweite Nullnummer dieses Jahr hingelegt |uhoh:
War mit der Fliege in einer flachen Bucht, wo der Wasserstand allerdings recht hoch war. Bedingungen waren eigtl. gut 
Na ja, muß meine erste Mefo auf Fliege noch weiter warten #c


----------



## chrisone83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Bei mir war es fast ablandiger aber trotzdem starker Wind und klares Wasser, also eigentlich nicht unbedingt Ideal...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Doch! Bitte entschuldigt euch wenn ihr einen maßigen Fisch entnehmt. Denn wenn der Fisch aus dem Wasser ist, kann ich ihn nicht mehr fangen ;-)

Spaß bei Seite! Petri allen Fängern und einen guten Start!


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hi,

auch von mir ein Petri an alle Fänger... bin zwar bisher eher beim Brandungsangeln zuhause, aber diesen Winter/ Frühjahr steht die Mefo auch noch auf meiner to do Liste

Gruß


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



mefofänger schrieb:


> petri zum ersten mefo-fischchen|kopfkrat


Ich musste auch erst ein 2. mal gucken ob er nicht Hering und Mefo verwechselt hat:q.


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Datum:4.1
 Angelzeit:11-13 Uhr
 Fangzeit:
 Ort:Stohl, Schilksee
 Windrichtung und Stärke:NW 6
 Wetter:
 Köder:Snaps
 Fischart:Meerforelle
 Anzahl:
 Gewicht:
 Länge:
 Link zum Bericht:
 Link zum Bild:
 Sonstiges:Leider eine saubere Nullnummer, Wasser war auch gut trübe


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Nachtrag: 
01. Januar, Nordküste  Seeland (DK)
3 Mal Silber auf Fliege, eine entnommen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ich finds klasse das mal wieder ein paar mehr posten selbst dann wenn Sie Schneider sind......supi  !!!!!    

Petri zum Triple Carphunter !


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

kumpel von mir heute westküste von oh:
1 48er mefo |rolleyes
1 ü70er mefo verloren#q
4 60er - 70er dorsch:m
super trübes wasser 
wasser voll da


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



mefofänger schrieb:


> kumpel von mir heute westküste von oh:
> 1 48er mefo |rolleyes
> 1 ü70 mefo verloren#q
> 4 60 - 70 dorsch:m
> 
> Kann der mich mal mit nehmen #h


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Gelungener Auftakt im neuen Jahr


 Die Bedingungen in meinem Hausrevier westlich von Rostock waren ideal.


 Nach auflandigem Wind die vorangegangenen Tage endlich etwas Ruhe im Teich,  
 ablandiger Wind und angetrübtes Wasser (bis Mittag).


 Also leichtes Tackle eingepackt. Eine 24 g Seabassrute mit ner Stella C3000 und
 kleinen Wobblern von 13 – 15 Gramm aus Japanien.


 Schon bei Beginn um 8:30 Uhr Kontakt in der ersten Rinne, aber es blieb nichts hängen.


 Dann gings los. 7 Forellen gefangen, davon durften eine 60 und 61-iger mit.


 Die anderen um die 40 cm schwimmen weiter. Eine Kleine ist noch ausgestiegen.


 Und dann der Hammer.


 Das kennen wohl alle, noch 3 Würfe gegen 14:30 Uhr wegen kalt und es reicht ja auch.


 Da stieg sie ein, der Traum eines jeden Forellenanglers. Rute krumm, der
 erste Sprung (weil Bremse wie immer fast zu) was für ein Koffer.


 Sie hat mehrere Fluchten hingelegt, jedesmal geschätzte 40 Meter und wenn
 sie nach einem Sprung wieder ins Wasser fiel, wie ein Schwein.


 Da ich sie mangels eines nicht mitgenommenen Keschers auch noch durch die erste
 Rinne bugsieren musste um sie zu stranden, gestaltete sich das nicht gerade einfach.


 Und es musste kommen wie es sollte. Zu meinem und dem Leidwesen der  
 zuschauenden Spaziergänger hat sie sich 2 Meter vor dem (meinem) rettenden Ufer
 mit einer letzten Flucht verabschiedet. Shit happens.


 Geschätzte ü 70 und richtig rund.


 Mit ihr habe ich jetzt noch eine Rechnung offen.


 Das wars erstmal. Wünsche euch auch solche Sternstunden.


 Gruß Holger


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

War heute auch mal schnell für 1, 5h unterwegs. Hat sich sehr gelohnt. Eine 43er und eine 73er. Noch 3 anfasser gehabt. Was für ein nachmittag.

Ist meine größte mefo und ich muss sagen das ist der helle wahnsinn. Als der fisch aus den wasser gesprungen ist, dachte ich das mein herz stehen bleibt, nach 5-6sprüngen und unentlichen fluchten konnte ich sie mehr zufällig keschern.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

schöner bericht dido. petri


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



todes.timo schrieb:


> War heute auch mal schnell für 1, 5h unterwegs. Hat sich sehr gelohnt. Eine 43er und eine 73er. Noch 3 anfasser gehabt. Was für ein nachmittag.
> 
> Ist meine größte mefo und ich muss sagen das ist der helle wahnsinn. Als der fisch aus den wasser gesprungen ist, dachte ich das mein herz stehen bleibt, nach 5-6sprüngen und unentlichen fluchten konnte ich sie mehr zufällig keschern.




petri, zu der großen#6#6


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin!
Super Bericht und super Fische.
Es kann so weiter gehen.
Gruß Marco


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

frohes neues Jahr an alle,
war gestern an der nördlichsten Küste Rügens. Wind SSW 4,leichte Welle. Ein Rudel Meerforellen jagte an der Oberfläche und kamen in meine Richtung. 
 2x Meerforelle, wobei eine absolut nicht mit wollt. #q
 Die andere kam gleich in den Kescher. Alles nur auf kupferfarbende Köder.
Mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen sagen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zur Mefo  .

Was ist das für eine Rute, die scheint einen angenehm kurzen Untergriff zu haben?


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

der Griff ist 500mm lang. Die Rolle sitzt genau zwischen den Fingern. Gutes Werfen und einholen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Tolle Fische & Berichte......danke

da kommt wohl noch einiges die Tage


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Gelungener Auftakt im neuen Jahr
> 
> 
> Die Bedingungen in meinem Hausrevier westlich von Rostock waren ideal.
> 
> 
> Nach auflandigem Wind die vorangegangenen Tage endlich etwas Ruhe im Teich,
> ablandiger Wind und angetrübtes Wasser (bis Mittag).
> 
> 
> Also leichtes Tackle eingepackt. Eine 24 g Seabassrute mit ner Stella C3000 und
> kleinen Wobblern von 13 – 15 Gramm aus Japanien
> 
> Schon bei Beginn um 8:30 Uhr Kontakt in der ersten Rinne, aber es blieb nichts hängen.
> 
> 
> Dann gings los. 7 Forellen gefangen, davon durften eine 60 und 61-iger mit.
> 
> 
> Die anderen um die 40 cm schwimmen weiter. Eine Kleine ist noch ausgestiegen.
> 
> 
> Und dann der Hammer.
> 
> 
> Das kennen wohl alle, noch 3 Würfe gegen 14:30 Uhr wegen kalt und es reicht ja auch.
> 
> 
> Da stieg sie ein, der Traum eines jeden Forellenanglers. Rute krumm, der
> erste Sprung (weil Bremse wie immer fast zu) was für ein Koffer.
> 
> 
> Sie hat mehrere Fluchten hingelegt, jedesmal geschätzte 40 Meter und wenn
> sie nach einem Sprung wieder ins Wasser fiel, wie ein Schwein.
> 
> 
> Da ich sie mangels eines nicht mitgenommenen Keschers auch noch durch die erste
> Rinne bugsieren musste um sie zu stranden, gestaltete sich das nicht gerade einfach.
> 
> 
> Und es musste kommen wie es sollte. Zu meinem und dem Leidwesen der
> zuschauenden Spaziergänger hat sie sich 2 Meter vor dem (meinem) rettenden Ufer
> mit einer letzten Flucht verabschiedet. Shit happens.
> 
> 
> Geschätzte ü 70 und richtig rund.
> 
> 
> Mit ihr habe ich jetzt noch eine Rechnung offen.
> 
> 
> Das wars erstmal. Wünsche euch auch solche Sternstunden.
> 
> 
> Gruß Holger



die hätte ich gerne gesehen,schade,hab gleich beschlossen Sonntag nach Boltenhagen zu düsen#h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Und was für ne Rute is das?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Endlich hat sich der Wind mal erbarmt und mir heute das erste Küstenspinnfischen im neuen Jahr gestattet!
Ich war am Nachmittag für knappe drei Stunden los und schon nach kurzer Zeit, konnte ich nach wildem "Tanz" die erste Meerforelle des Jahres fangen ... 





... 69cm blankes Silber!

Nach nicht ganz einer Stunde später, stieg die nächste ein ...





... eine hübsche "Endvierziger", die ich gleich im Wasser wieder abhakte!

Kurz vor'm Schluß, gab es nach dem Rausheben des Köders einen mächtigen Schwall an der Wasseroberfläche, der auf einen nicht gerade kleinen "Nachläufer" deutete.
Alles in allem ein toller Tag an der Küste, der mich den morgigen Arbeitstag garantiert mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht hinter mich bringen läßt! :m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri! Kommen ja gute Fische raus. Muss wohl auch die Tage noch mal los!


----------



## pommernjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

vermesser,
 eine billig Rute. Gekauft vor 2 Jahren bei Philips, ca.25€ mit Rolle, wobei man die Rolle heute auch vergessen kann. Deswegen auch eine andere Rolle auf dem Bild zusehen.

PALING, das mit dem Kescher kenne ich auch.

Aber schon schöne Fische im neuen Jahr.


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri Heiko !!!#6
so um 3,5 kg ??


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich war am Nachmittag für knappe drei Stunden los und schon nach kurzer Zeit, konnte ich nach wildem "Tanz" die erste Meerforelle des Jahres fangen ...
> 
> ... 69cm blankes Silber!
> 
> 
> Kurz vor'm Schluß, gab es nach dem Rausheben des Köders einen mächtigen Schwall an der Wasseroberfläche, der auf einen nicht gerade kleinen "Nachläufer" deutete.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Petri ein schöner Fisch und zum Feierabend noch einen ordentlichen Schrecken. :q


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri Heiko. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin,
haben gestern zu zweit mehrere Spots in der Kieler Gegend mit Blech und Fliege abgegrast. Ergebnis war ne reine Nullnummer. 
Morgen gehts dann nach OH. 

Petri den Fängern


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

petri an die fänger!!!

heute kurz für zwei stunden lübecker bucht: ein nachläufer bis unter die rutenspitze sonst nichts....


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Gestern konnte ich nun das erste mal im Jahr los....

Starker Westwind, daher hab ich es bei Haberniss pobiert, die Strömung schlug schön auf das Riff und hat auch schöne Wellen gebacht, eigentlich richtig gut. 
Als ich da aber leider eine Stunde ohne jeden Kontakt war, hab ich auf die Windabgewande Seite gewechselt. Dort im ziemlich flachen und stillen Wasser dann eine erwischt... ca. 45cm aber leider braun. Die sah auch ziemlich abgekämpft aus...Überall Schrammen und kleine Wunden, der Laichhaken völlig abgewetzt, die hat ordentlich was abbekommen... Hat sich auch nicht wirklich gewehrt... Naja, sie schwimmt wieder. 

Guter Start ins Jahr war es aber trotzdem


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle Fänger #6

Hätte ja nicht gedacht das so kleine schon zum Laichen ziehen ...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

ab mitte30cm geht´s los...(meistens männchen)


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



observer schrieb:


> ab mitte30cm geht´s los...(meistens männchen)



Danke für die Info#6


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin Moin,
auch ich hab es endlich geschafft meine erste Meerforelle zu fangen. Ein Glück waren wenig Spaziergänger am Strand, hab mich doch etwas lautstark gefreut 

Am 07.01.2015 war ich von 14.15Uhr bis 17.15Uhr in Börgerende im Wasser und gegen 15.15Uhr stieg dann endlich Eine ein. Mit 44cm nicht die Größte, aber wunderschön. Der Wind und die Brandung waren sehr kräftig, liessen aber nach. Ob ich da noch weitere Bisse hatte kann ich nicht sagen.
Am 08.01.2015 war ich dann zwischen 15Uhr und 16.30Uhr nochmal im Wasser, dieses Mal war die Brandung doch wieder stärker. Einen Biss hatte ich auf jeden Fall, sonst keinen weiteren erkennbaren Kontakt. 

Was mich wundert, es war kein anderer Angler weit und breit zu sehen.

Petri Heil zu den anderen schönen Forellen!
Bastian


Mal eine Frage an die Forellenspezis. Ist das eine Meerforelle oder eine Regenbogenforelle? Sie hat Punkte auf der Schwanz- sowie auf der Rückenflosse.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Eindeutig Steelhead. Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Sehe ich auch so, trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Silber #6


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ich danke euch. Sind nur die Punkte das Erkennungsmerkmal? 
Was heisst trotzdem... Es war ein wunderschönes Erlebnis und meine erste Forelle aus der Ostsee.
Eine richtige Meerforelle werd ich bestimmt auch nochmal kriegen.
Nu hab ich ja Vertrauen in einen Köder und in die Führung.
Und mit dem Zandergeschirr macht es unglaublich viel Spaß.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zur schönen Forelle,#6
Ich habe heute auch für zwei Stunden in Kiel dem Sturm getrotzt und wurde dafür mit 3 Dorschen und einer Mefo belohnt. Die Mefo sollte schnell zurück ins Wasser, um weiter zu wachsen, deshalb gibt's auch kein Foto.
Von den Dorschen durfte einer mit nach Hause.


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Heute ist es wirklich sportlich.
Petri Heil zu den Fängen!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin,

Petri zum ersten Küstensalmoniden. Meiner Meinung nach hast du da eine Steelhead (Regenbogner, welcher schon länger in der Ostsee ist) gefangen.

Die Punkte auf der Flosse sprechen stark dafür (gibt aber auch hin und wieder Mefos mit Punkten auf den Flossen, also kein 100% Indiz) und deine Forelle hat den typischen gedrungenen Kopf eines Regenbogners. Die Körperform zwischen Kopd und Rückenflosse sprechen auch für Regenbogner/Steelhead. 

Hatte einmal auch einen 40-45cm Steelhead gefangen. Wenn man so einen Fisch vor sich hat, sieht man sofort, das "irgendwas nicht stimmt". 

Btw, hast du den Fisch entnommen? Mindestmaß ist 45cm für Mefo im Osten und 40cm in SH, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist und erwischt wirst, wird es sehr unangehm. Falls der Fisch wieder schwimmt ist zumindest für Meerforellen ein Keschern, an Land schleppen und fotografieren nicht grade gut für die Gesundheit.

Daher am besten, wenn unsicher, Fisch im Wasser abhaken und zurück. Fische die entommen werden kannst fotografieren, soll der Fisch zur+ck und fotografiert werden, dann sollte die Kamera am Mann sein und das ganze (ohne den Fisch irgendwie zu quetschen) schnell im Wasser erledigt werden.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Die Welt ist so klein. Petri Kill


----------



## derlippi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Gestern abend 2 Stunden....
Lübecker Bucht
 Nach ca 1 Stunde heftiger biss.
 Nach 5 Kopfschlägen hat sich der Fisch selbst released.
Muss auf jeden Fall was großes gewesen sein.
Schätze mal 60+
Na ja dann beim nächsten mal aber auf jeden Fall der erste Kontakt 2015...
Petri allen fängern


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hallo Allrounder, 

danke für die Erkennungstipps.

Ja ich habe den Fisch entnommen, und zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos war er schon waidgerecht getötet.
Es ist nicht erlaubt und kann auch böse Folgen haben. Bei meiner ersten Forelle und dann 1cm zu klein, war es mir allerdings egal.
Die nächsten zu kleinen Mefos werden dann auch anders fotografiert und dann sieht man die Hübschen vielleicht ein zweites Mal.

Da es eine Steelhead ist: Ente gut, alles gut.

Bastian


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ja ich habe den Fisch entnommen, und zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos war er schon waidgerecht getötet.  Bei meiner ersten Forelle und dann 1cm zu klein, war es mir allerdings *egal*


geiler typ...weiter so#6


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder,
> 
> danke für die Erkennungstipps.
> 
> Ja ich habe den Fisch entnommen, und zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos war er schon waidgerecht getötet.
> Es ist nicht erlaubt und kann auch böse Folgen haben. Bei meiner ersten Forelle und dann 1cm zu klein, war es mir allerdings egal.
> Die nächsten zu kleinen Mefos werden dann auch anders fotografiert und dann sieht man die Hübschen vielleicht ein zweites Mal.
> 
> Da es eine Steelhead ist: Ente gut, alles gut.
> 
> Bastian




Soweit ich weiß, haben Regenbogner in der Ostsee kein Mindestmaß. Von daher kein Grund zur Empörung. Petri zur ersten Salzwasserforelle.


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, haben Regenbogner in der Ostsee kein Mindestmaß. Von daher kein Grund zur Empörung. Petri zur ersten Salzwasserforelle.



 Ich glaube da hast du recht,weiß jemand das ganz genau?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> auch ich hab es endlich geschafft meine erste Meerforelle zu fangen. Ein Glück waren wenig Spaziergänger am Strand, hab mich doch etwas lautstark gefreut
> 
> Am 07.01.2015 war ich von 14.15Uhr bis 17.15Uhr in Börgerende im Wasser und gegen 15.15Uhr stieg dann endlich Eine ein. Mit 44cm nicht die Größte, aber wunderschön. Der Wind und die Brandung waren sehr kräftig, liessen aber nach. Ob ich da noch weitere Bisse hatte kann ich nicht sagen.
> Am 08.01.2015 war ich dann zwischen 15Uhr und 16.30Uhr nochmal im Wasser, dieses Mal war die Brandung doch wieder stärker. Einen Biss hatte ich auf jeden Fall, sonst keinen weiteren erkennbaren Kontakt.
> 
> Was mich wundert, es war kein anderer Angler weit und breit zu sehen.
> 
> Petri Heil zu den anderen schönen Forellen!
> Bastian
> 
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Forellenspezis. Ist das eine Meerforelle oder eine Regenbogenforelle? Sie hat Punkte auf der Schwanz- sowie auf der Rückenflosse.


Hi,

petri.Aber wär die nicht untermaßig bei euch in Meckpomm falls es keine Steelhead gewesen wär?Hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt nichts für ungut aber wenn man sich nicht sicher ist lieber zurücksetzen anstatt sie abzuschlagen und erst dann zu fragen.

Edit:Sorry hatte es überlesen das es schon vorher jemand geschrieben hatte.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder,
> 
> danke für die Erkennungstipps.
> 
> Ja ich habe den Fisch entnommen, und zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos war er schon waidgerecht getötet.
> Es ist nicht erlaubt und kann auch böse Folgen haben. Bei meiner ersten Forelle und dann 1cm zu klein, war es mir allerdings egal.
> Die nächsten zu kleinen Mefos werden dann auch anders fotografiert und dann sieht man die Hübschen vielleicht ein zweites Mal.
> 
> Da es eine Steelhead ist: Ente gut, alles gut.
> 
> Bastian


Super Einstellung von solchen Anglern brauchen wir mehr und das dann noch so dreist öffentlich posten fällt mir nichts mehr zu sein#q.Die nächsten untermaßigen landen dann sicher schnell in der Alditüte.


----------



## rowi09

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

@killbabykill...unglaubliche Aussage, die ich von dir lesen musste...[emoji29] ...das ist nicht in Ordnung von dir und du solltest dein Verhalten gegenüber der mefo und dem Mefoangeln überdenken...
ich hatte Dienstag meine erste untermaßige des Jahres...schätze knapp ü40...schade, dass nicht mehr ging, eigentlich super Bedingungen, aber hatte leider nur ne Stunde Zeit bis es dunkel wurde...
Beste Grüße
Ronald
PS: heute nachmittag bellyrunde???[emoji12]


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Jungs, versaut doch nicht immer wieder mit den "Meckereien" diesen schönen Fangthread. Wir haben doch schon zu Hauf gemerkt, dass das hier eh zu nichts führt.

Erinnert euch, im letzten Jahr wurde dieser Thread (siehe unten) dazu ins Leben gerufen und auch ganz gut angenommen.
Versucht es einfach mal #6.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279856


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Danke Rhöde, hast mir das abgenommen....

Ansonsten, wie bei uns üblich wenn man sich nicht an Ansagen der Mods hält, und es hier weiter zu so sinnlosen Diskussionen kommt, die in den Off-Topic- und nicht in den Fangthread gehören:
Punkte...

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, weitermachen und an obiges denken..


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

nur die harten kommen in den Garten :q:q heute bei diesem mistwetter von 7,30 uhr bis 16 uhr unterwegs gewesen...zeitweise mussten wir ne zwangspause einlegen zwecks starken wind und hagel der sich wie nagelstiche im gesicht anfühlte...
wurde aber auch mal zeit...nachdem wir jetz einige male geschneidert haben

ergebniss von heute mit 2 kollegen
Kumpel 1: 36 und 44 cm sowie 2 bisse
Kumpel 2: einmal untermaßig ..geschätzt so 35 cm und einen biss
ich: 42 und 45 cm, einen aussteiger , 2 bisse sowie 3 nachläufer

jaaa.. das angeln heute war nicht wirklich angenehm...aber haltet mich für verrückt ....aber ich liebe es bei richtigem mistwetter unter bestimmten bedingungen auf mefo zu angeln...hat heute extrem viel spaß gemacht :q

bilder folgen nachher...vielleicht sogar ein video...ansonsten kommt es morgen


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin! 

Zum Wochende waren starke bis stürmische Winde angesagt, daher hab ich  mir ein paar 30gr schwere Durchlaufpilker gegossen und mich damit heute  in den auflandigen Wind gestellt. Dank Niedrigwasser kam ich damit bis  in die Fahrrinne - wo es dann geklingelt hat (61cm):


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Sauber, was ausprobiert und gewonnen. Dickes *PETRI* !


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

hier die bilder....video dauert wohl doch länger..heute gab es 6 gigabyte videomaterial |bigeyes




P.S. Datum stimmt nicht...müsste mal die Aktioncam einstellen .......








www.facebook.com/tsshrimpeyes


von mir gibt es keine Bilder...ich stand hinter der Kamera..dafür gibt es ein schönes video :vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Was für schöne Bilder .....danke dafür !!

Glückwunsch an alle und besonders für die 61 er !


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri an die "Verrückten" #6


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

@ magnus12: Petri zur Mefo.
Wir haben uns heute Nachmittag ja noch gesehen. Ich hatte nachher "leider" nur einen Dorsch von 48 cm.
Immerhin kein Schneider!


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

#6Petri#6
ich wusste da geht was...


----------



## Hoffi_1988

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zu den Fängen #6


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moinsen, von mir auch ein dickes Petri:vik:
Leider konnte ich bis jetzt noch kein silber ernten|uhoh:, aber was nicht is kommt noch#6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Heute mal wieder 1,5 Std. auf Arbeit "freigeschossen" und mein Glück versucht. 
Wasser war stellenweise ganz klar, weiter westlich ganz trübe, dazwischen ganz gut.
Kann leider nix vermelden, außer 2 Blinkerverlusten #d


----------



## divemaster945

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hii muss leider noch warten bis zum 30.1. hab dann noch 5 Tage Zeit/Resturlaub, hoffentlich lässt der scheiß Wind bis dahin nach weil ich am liebsten mit Fliege Fische. Na dann mal Petri und immer ne Hand voll Wasser unter dem Köder .#q


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Schneider ... Aber trotzdem sehr schöner Tag auf Fehmarn #6


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Heute ganztägig geworfen... Morgens eine verloren und nach weiteren 8 Stunden der Traumfisch... Kurzer Drill, da ufernah gebissen, 2 Sprünge, ab in den Kescher, 68cm und 3,9 Kilo...


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Glückwunsch #6#6#6


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Aber jetzt das Unschöne... Beim Ausnehmen voll mit Bandwürmern. Lt Netz unbedenklich, da die Würmer nicht ins Fleisch gehen. Gut durchfrosten und braten. Eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin Dorsch 78, dickes Petri!!!! Schöner Fisch !!!! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Dorsch78 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt das Unschöne... Beim Ausnehmen voll mit Bandwürmern. Lt Netz unbedenklich, da die Würmer nicht ins Fleisch gehen. Gut durchfrosten und braten. Eure Meinungen dazu?


 

 Wenn du über deinen Schatten springen kannst, durchfrosten und genießen. 
 Würde ich jedenfalls machen.


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn du über deinen Schatten springen kannst, durchfrosten und genießen.
> Würde ich jedenfalls machen.



Geviertelt und gefrostet ist schon mal erledigt


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri. Schöner Fisch


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petrie, Würmer hin oder her
Heute eine blanke 55er auf Garnele.......war noch recht schlank und schwimmt glücklich weiter.....bis bald


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zum schönen Fisch. Ich heute Nullnummer in OH.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Dorsch78 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt das Unschöne... Beim Ausnehmen voll mit Bandwürmern. Lt Netz unbedenklich, da die Würmer nicht ins Fleisch gehen. Gut durchfrosten und braten. Eure Meinungen dazu?


Hi,

also ich kenne paar Leute die der Meinung sind sie gehen ins Fleisch wenn der Fisch tot ist.Daher nehmen sie den Fisch direkt an Ort und  Stelle aus.Ich selber tu es nicht und weiss auch nicht genau ob es stimmt.Ich würde ihn auch einfach einfrieren und später essen.


Psetri geiler Fisch#6.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Mamitho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch!

Ich kenne das mit den Würmern aus Norwegen. Wenn der Fisch tot ist, wandern die Würmer in die Bauchlappen. Deshalb werden die auch immer hearusgeschnitten. Sie sind zwar nicht gesundheitsschädlich, aber unappettitlich. Will man auf die Bauchlappen nicht verzichten, dann immer die Filets gegen das Licht halten, dann sieht man sie schon!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Leggi 71

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ein toller Fisch [emoji2][emoji106]Glückwunsch !!!Fahre seit Jahren auf Rügen und versuche auch mein Traum Fisch zu fangen (Meerforelle oder Lacks )Habe aber noch kein Glück gehabt Vielleicht  klappt es ja dieses Jahr [emoji2][emoji226][emoji2] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leggi 71

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ich meinte Lachs [emoji4][emoji226]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Dorsch78 schrieb:


> Heute ganztägig geworfen... Morgens eine verloren und nach weiteren 8 Stunden der Traumfisch... Kurzer Drill, da ufernah gebissen, 2 Sprünge, ab in den Kescher, 68cm und 3,9 Kilo...



wat ein geiler Koffer,PETRI#6


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

*@ Dorsch 78*

Bei dem Fisch dürfen die Augen so leuchten wie auf dem Foto.
Dickes *Petri !*
Schön, dass der Tag, nach dem anfänglichen Verlust, so ausgegangen ist.

Laß Dir nichts in Puncto Bandwürmer erzählen. Die Viecher, die in das Muskelfleisch wandern, sind Nematoden. Läßt sich auch alles ganz einfach Googlen.
Die auf dem Foto sind zwar unansehnlich, sind aber viel größer als die klassischen Nematoden und tatsächlich würde ich sie der Kategorie Bandwürmer zuordnen.
Der Fisch ist sowas von makellos, ich würde ihn ebenso einfrieren und bedenkenlos genießen.
Mach Dir keinen Kopp !!!


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Rhöde schrieb:


> *@ Dorsch 78*
> 
> 
> Der Fisch ist sowas von makellos, ich würde ihn ebenso einfrieren und bedenkenlos genießen.
> Mach Dir keinen Kopp !!!



Danke für Deine und eure Antworten. Der Fisch ist gefrostet und kommt demnächst nach und nach in den Ofen #6


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

ich hab auch mal wieder was zu berichten :vik:
erstmal petri an die granate...klasse fisch

nachdem 2 meiner kumpels und ich gestern schön abgeschneidert hatten versuchten wir es heute erneut..um halb 10 gings los an den ersten strand....wasser glasklar..wenig welle..naja versuch ist es wert...ordentlich strecke gemacht...aber nüscht..dann zum nächsten strand..auch dort ähnliche bedingungen mit bisschen mehr welle...aber bis auf einen nachläufer bei meinem kumpel konnten wir nichts weiter verzeichnen...also nochmal strandwechsel...nachdem ich den nächsten strand für nicht gut befand...trennten wir uns...
mein kollege konnte 6 bis 7 nachläufer verzeichnen..eine hat er im drill verloren...nunja..wäre er mal mit mir mitgekommen :q:q:q:q:q
also ich dann zu meinem zielstrand und was soll ich sagen..wind auflandig...die ersten meter gut angetrübt..das kann nur gut werden
kaum am spot angekommen 4 wurf...kontakt???? unmöglich..
aber eigendlich kann es nichts anderes gewesen sein...
also nochmal in die richtung...und zack fisch :vik:




die erste mefo und das so schnell...mit 41 cm kein riese..dafür war meine freude groß...

weiter gings wenige würfe später nachläufer...dann ein zaghafter anfasser..dann ein kräftiger ruck...nächster fisch...gute gegenwehr...aber leider verloren....keine 10 würfe später einen nachläufer der beim rausheben des köders aus dem wasser diesen attakierte....danach wieder 2 nachläufer innerhalb von ca 20 würfen...und dann wieder KONTAKT:l
eine kampfstarke 47iger Mefo konnte ich dann laden...leider war sie fotoscheu und verabschiedete sich gleich wieder in die weiten der ostsee....

dann gabs ne 35iger die ich leider gehakt hatte.....:c
konnte sie aber ohne große verletzungen schnell wieder zurück setzen....
wenige würfe später wieder gute gegenwehr....schöne drill



hab mich sehr über diesen fisch gefreut ^^
58 cm und damit meiner neuer pb..mein alter stand bei 57cm..auch ne braune....

danach gabs noch nen nachläufer..und nen richtig fetten einschlag....der biss kam so hart...sowas hatte ich noch nicht erlebt...leider auch verloren weil ich total erschrocken war und einen fehler gemacht hab...:c:c:c

naja was solls...super tag heute ^^
4 Fische heute 35,41,47 und 58 cm


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

petri zum erfolgreichen angeltag.
ich bin heut auch für zwei stunden an den strand, bin aber leider schneider geblieben


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Sauber Topic! Dickes Petri!


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen#6
Ich hoffe, dass ich am nächsten Wochenende mal wieder loskomme.


----------



## prion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

@dorsch78etri zur tollen forelle-und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen den Parasiten.das sind bandwürmer,die nur im Darm vorkommen-die wandern nicht ins filet!das sind die oben erwähnten nematoden,die sind aber viel kürzer und runder. Ich arbeite mit fisch Parasiten.also keine sorge!
Petri


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri den Fängern #6
Ich war gestern ebenfalls unterwegs: glasklares Wasser, kaum Welle, viel Strecke gemacht, nichts, na ja, nächstes Mal sind sie da


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Bisher hab ich es immer nur auf maximal 68 geschafft. Da die Schönheit dieses Mal die 70 geknackt hat, wollte ich dieses Ereignis vom Sonntag Nachmittag auch mal teilen. Gewicht lag dann bei 4,2 kg.


----------



## Scabbers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri! Toller Fisch #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Sauberes Teil....da muss man sich ja mit Dir freuen !!!


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Klasse Fang! Meine Marke für Januar hat ja nicht lang gehalten  Petri!


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Alter Schwede. Geile Fische die z.Z. rauskommen. Petri den Fängern #6#6


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

@ Nelson Muntz

respekt, was für eine granate. hatte die süsse genau die 70cm oder doch ein bissel mehr? 
ein fettes petri von mir


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

von mir auch ein dickes petri zum fetten fisch


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri auch von mir.
Habe es am WE leider nicht geschafft. Sonst hätte wir uns bestimmt getroffen topic #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri zu der dicken Schönheit!


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri toller Fisch


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Vielen Dank allen und ja es waren genau 70 cm. Den Fisch der Kamera entgegenstrecken lässt ihn immer ein bischen größer erscheinen.:q

 Ich fand das Gewicht bei der Größe interessant. Meine letzte 68'er hatte gerade mal 3,3 kg.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri auch von mir! Bei solchen blanken +60cm Fischen wär es mir auch egal, wie die restliche Saision läuft.


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Nelson Muntz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank allen und ja es waren genau 70 cm. Den Fisch der Kamera entgegenstrecken lässt ihn immer ein bischen größer erscheinen.:q
> 
> Ich fand das Gewicht bei der Größe interessant. Meine letzte 68'er hatte gerade mal 3,3 kg.


Hi,

das Gewicht ist nicht ungewöhnlich für eine 70er in guter Kondition.Da geht sogar noch mehr.

Petri nochmal zu der geilen Mefo#6.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Da springt die Freude förmlich über. *PETRI !!!*


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Schöner Fisch!!!
Ich war heute Vormittag 3 Stunden bei Haberniss unterwegs und hab voll abgeschneidert....


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch!!!
> Ich war heute Vormittag 3 Stunden bei Haberniss unterwegs und hab voll abgeschneidert....



Geh einfach noch mal los, die Fänge sprechen für sich, denke es klappt denn es ändert sich die nächsten Wochen nix an den Temperaturen...........würde mich über eine Fangmeldung demnächst von Dir freuen #6


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Nelson Muntz schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich es immer nur auf maximal 68 geschafft. Da die Schönheit dieses Mal die 70 geknackt hat, wollte ich dieses Ereignis vom Sonntag Nachmittag auch mal teilen. Gewicht lag dann bei 4,2 kg.



ich glaub ich muss am Wochenende das Auto packen,und der Firma den Rücken kehren,DICKES PETRI#6


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Einfach nur Petri. #6#6


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Geplant war ne BB-Tour aber wenn  man ein wichtiges Bauteil zuhiause vergisst, bleibt nur ne Mefo-Tour!
Wo: Dahme vom (Leuchtturm bis zum Taucherparkplatz) 
Wie: Blinker und Wobbler von Heringsblau bis Kupfer-Rot
Wann: von 10:30 - 14:30
Was: nix und nix und weniger als nix!
Und sonst: leicht trübes Wasser und geile Bedingungen

Hauptsache draußen!#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Eigentlich geht da der Dorsch ja auch recht gut vom Ufer aus, bestimmt einen Tag mit falscher Strömung erwischt !
Mit Mefos hatte ich dort eher selten Glück aber wenigstens warst Du am Wasser ;-)


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

War heute 13-16 Uhr am Strand. Wasser ganz leicht angetrübt, gut bewegt mit Welle aus NW, Himmel grau und bedeckt, etwas  Schneegraupel, gute Bedingungen also... 14 Uhr gabs ne 45er für den  Backofen und danach habe ich noch 2 bessere verloren. PS: die 45er  gleich am Wasser ausgenommen, diesmal wurmfrei


----------



## Rheinspezie

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin,

sagt mal, hat Jemand zufällig die aktuelle DVD von der Fisch und Fang gesehen?

Da ist ein recht langer Bericht über das Meerforellenangeln auf Fünen drin.

Ich war zugegeben etwas schockiert #t

R.S.


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sagt mal, hat Jemand zufällig die aktuelle DVD von der Fisch und Fang gesehen?
> 
> Da ist ein recht langer Bericht über das Meerforellenangeln auf Fünen drin.
> 
> Ich war zugegeben etwas schockiert #t
> 
> R.S.



wieso? hab den bericht nicht gesehen, aber was war denn das schockierende an dem video?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Fischen mit Stinger? Fische im flachen Wasser auf den Steinen hin und her spackeln lassen?


----------



## Rheinspezie

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Also es wurden auf Fliege und sogar Gummi sehr viele kleine bis sogar ganz kleine Fische gefangen.

"Die Bissfrequenz stimmt" war natürlich richtig - es kam Einem aber so vor, als befände man sich an einem Put and Take - und nicht am offenen Meer.

Es wurde viel Werbung gemacht für eine Forellen-Lodge und mir kam es so vor, dass Setzlinge am hauseigenen Strand ausgebracht wurden, damit die Werbewirkung erzielt wird.

Also man hat da echt keine "normalen" , anständigen Fische gesehen (50cm) , nur Kleinzeug bis 40cm und Alle liessen sich für dieses Kleinvieh huldigen.

Die Betreiber der Lodge waren dann auch so ehrlich zu erwähnen , dass gute Fische quasi selten sind 40-60cm. , wobei 60cm. schon das Maximum sei.

Die Angler wurden zum hauseigenen Strand hofiert um Kleinfisch zu beangeln und nat. auch zu releasen ... also dass soll großartiges Meerforellenangeln am offenen Meer ausmachen? #t

Das kam einem so vor, als wäre man auf ausgetretenen Pfaden auf frisch gesetzte "wilde" Fische angesetzt worden als Gast.

Aber die Werbung hat gestimmt...

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Und hier gehts um Mefofangmeldungen - zu eurem Thema könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Danke.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

vllt diesen..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279856


----------



## Rheinspezie

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Gern,

dann bitte verschieben 

R.S.


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin moin, :m
erstmal ein dickes Petri an allen Fängern, richtig schöne Fische wurden ja gefangen#6:q ich war inne Woche in Wohlenberg los, natürlich wieder mal schneider schwarz.|uhoh: eine habe ich wegschwimmen gesehen. nichts für ungut, heute wird´s nochmal versucht...


----------



## Locke

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Moin,
Samstag von 7:30-10:30 in Bliesdorf mein Glück versucht.
Nix!
Auflandig, schwer zu fischen und a.....kalt.

Ein BB-Angler, der die Klippe herunterkam, hat es sich bei diesem Wellengang wahrscheinlich anders überlegt, zumindest habe ich ihn nicht auf dem Wasser gesehen.

Gruß Locke


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hier der Nachtrag von gestern: Heut Abend im Backofen ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

fettes petri zum silber und danke fürs`bild


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

So, da bin ich wieder:m
wie immer ging nichts ins Netz, aber ich hatte nach 1,5 Std. seid langem Kontakt:vik: Adrenalin pur, einen Salto hat sie gemacht und wech war sie auch wieder#q
Egal nächstes mal gelingt es bestimmt|uhoh: 

Petri heil sag ich nur...#6


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Heute in OH: ideale Bedingungen, Wind schräg auflandig, leichte Welle und das Wasser leicht angetrübt. 

Ergebnis: nix, gar nix!


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

heute von um 9 bis 16 uhr unterwegs gewesen....
in einer flachen bucht angefangen...bis auf einen kleinen nachläufer nichts..also ab an die offene küste....bis auf den besuch der robben...nischt zu erwähnen...irgendwie zieh ich die magisch an 

naja also wieder in die flache bucht...
dann ging es so nach und nach los..
Ergebniss
2 aussteiger..eine kleine die sich im sprung verabschiedete und eine vielleicht so um die 50 die auch nich raus wollte...
dann noch einen nachläufer....den ich erst gar nicht war genommen hatte..wunderte mich das mein köder soweit oben läuft :q:q:q als mein "köder" dann aber abdrehte war alles klar
hatte dann noch 2 bisse und zu guter letzt konnte ich noch eine vielleicht 35 cm große forelle für kurze zeit aus ihren element zaubern ^^


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Habe es heute auch mal wieder geschafft für gute 2 Std. am Nachmittag im Wasser zu stehen.
Herrlichstes Wetter, Sonne, etwas auflandiger Wind, 3°C. :g Nur das wasser war sehr klar.
Bis auf einen "Anstupser" mit nachfogender kleiner Welle war aber leider nix #q

@Topic: Wollte auch erst an Deine "Robbenstelle" fahren, war dann aber etwas weiter östlich |wavey:


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

hi steffen,

diesmal nicht an der robbenstelle ^^
diesmal hab ich sie in steinbeck gesehen.
mal schauen wo se noch überall auftauchen:q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ich wollte bei dem Mistwetter noch mal los, aber irgendwie auch nicht. Hab mich dann entschieden, ohne Wathose mal loszufahren und evtl. 30 min zu kurbeln. Auf dem Weg zum Platz meiner Wahl kam ich an einer Stelle vorbei, die auch ohne Büx beangelbar war. Also, Rute raus der Spass beginnt. #t Nach ca. 15 Würfen hing dann auch die erste Forelle. Mit ca. 25-28cm auch gleich ne richtig Gute. #t

Hab dann noch etwas weitergeangelt (und die Kamera in die Tasche gesteckt) aber nichts mehr gefangen.

Hab mir dann zwischen den Steinen meine neuen Lowas zerkratzt, aber man will ja auch nicht mit Yuppie Outdoorklamotten rumrennen, welche die urbane Zone nie verlassen. #6


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Boltenhagen heute schön im Regen abgeschneidert,morgen auf ein Neues#h


----------



## 2911hecht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Nachtrag vom Sonntag Mittag.
Bin kurzfristig mit dem Fahrad zum Strand um mein Glück zu versuchen.Nach ungefair 10Minuten ein knallharter Biss.Die ersten Fluchten waren echt unglaublich,die Meerforelle hat ordentlich Schnur genommen.Die Landung bei dem Wellengang war eine Katastrophe und hat wohl eher an einen Bär beim Lachsfang erinnert.
Egal,alles ist gut gegangen und für so einen Fisch mach ich mich gerne ein bisschen nass!
Leider sind die Fotos nicht so dolle,aber ich bin jetzt froh das ich das Handy nicht am Mann hatte.
74cm.Grüße und Petri.


----------



## Onkel Frank

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Was ne Granate #6 , Petri .


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ein Klopper, wunderschön...


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Fahr mal eben mit dem Rad kurz Mittagessen holen 

Super !!!!


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri Heil, zum tollen Silberling! Sehr schöner Fisch! Wir waren heute zu dritt am Wasser und konnten in 2 Stunden insgesamt 7 Mefos landen. Das Wetter mit Wind und Regen war echt was für Liebhaber. Köder waren Silda in Kupfer und Thor in R/S. Gruss an alle Suchtis und Mefoverrückte.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Ganz dickes Petri zum Traumfisch! Ich wünschte ich würde auch mal wieder in absehbarer Zeit an die Ostsee kommen, sieht aber schlecht aus!

Apropos "Bär beim Lachsfang", könnte es sein, dass Du da tatsächlich einen Lachs rausgeholt hast? Die Fotos lassen (zumindest für mich) keine eindeutige Bestimmung zu, ich würde aber besonders aufgrund des zweiten Bildes eher zu Lachs tendieren!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Justsu schrieb:


> könnte es sein, dass Du da tatsächlich einen Lachs rausgeholt hast? Die Fotos lassen (zumindest für mich) keine eindeutige Bestimmung zu, ich würde aber besonders aufgrund des zweiten Bildes eher zu Lachs tendieren!?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Kopp eher Lachs, Schwanz eher Mefo??

Davon ab:
Glückwunsch zu so einem tollen Fisch/Erlebnis!


----------



## raku

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Auch ganz dickes Petri - egal ob Lachs o. Meefo. Geiler Fisch. Ich hoffe bis März bleibt noch eine übrig #6


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

kopp=mefo, schwanz=mefo...
saugeiler fisch:k

n stückchen weiter westlich gab es nur lütte fischis


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Super Silberbarren,
und ich sitze nach einem Treppensturz (nüchtern #c ) mit einem blauen Ellenbogen auf der Couch.


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Heute Überstunden abgebummelt, 7 Uhr zum Strand und wieder vom Glück  geküsst worden... 7-9 Uhr bei glattem und klarem Wasser gabs erstmal  nix. Dann kam etwas Wind mit Welle aus Ost ins Spiel, das Wasser wurde  schnell trüber und dann war bis 11 Uhr Beißzeit... Nach zwei untermaßigen 43ern, die  natürlich wieder schwimmen, war ich nach einem lockeren Wurf bereits rückwärts auf  dem Weg zu meinem Tee, als es auf fast voller Wurfweite ordentlich  rummste... Sie legte los wie ein D-Zug, zwar keine Sprünge, aber sie hat  die Bremse zum Singen gebracht... Sie legte ordentliche Fluchten hin,  aber nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich sie stranden... Meine neue  Bestmarke, 69cm und 4,1kg. :m Mein Bekannter konnte noch eine 47er und eine 55er verhaften. Wieder ein paar Sternstunden am Wasser erlebt.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri! So eine möcht ich auch endlich mal fangen...


----------



## Dorsch78

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri! So eine möcht ich auch endlich mal fangen...



Hab 2 Jahre drauf gewartet und jetzt gab es seit 27.12. schon 3x Ü60... #6


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri heil! alter Vadder, die kann sich ja als Karpfen verkleiden!:q:q:q
Bei mir gabs heute auch 2 x silber 46, 43 cm...dann noch ne Ü 60 nach wahrscheinlich zu hartem Drill verloren..|uhoh:


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri! Hatten heut auch 4 Stück aber alle wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri Heil#6:vik:
ich war am Donnerstag, nach der Arbeit mit zwei Kollegen, wieder am Strand. Die ersten Bisse haben nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, dann ist bei meinem Nachbarn auch schon die erste am Haken, leider ausgestiegen. Keine fünf Minuten später bei mir das gleiche#q 
Nach ca einer Stunde sind wir ans Ufer, um ne kleine Pause zu machen (Bierchen und Teechen mit Schuss natürlich:q)
Beim nächsten Anlauf habe ich noch eine kleine untermaßige gefangen und wieder schwimmen lassen:c

Gestern war ich nochmal alleine los, ein oder zwei Zupfer mehr war nicht drin;+


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Petri den Fängern!Mensch das ist ja schon die Mefo des Lebens,viel mehr geht nicht


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

warum nennst Du Dich Dorsch,Mefo U-Boot Verhafter passt doch besser,PETRI#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Glückwunsch! 
Toller Fisch!
Und natürlich auch Glückwunsch allen anderen Fängern und Nichtfängern (die kamen wenigstens raus..)


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Das sind die Tage weshalb wir uns so oft den A......... abfrieren!!

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Torbenangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Morgen geht es zum aller ersten mal auf Mefo und Co.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

heute ne saubere nullnummer hingelegt.....bei meinen kollegen sah es genau so aus...naja morgen wirds windig...dann läuft bestimmt was  und petri zur granate


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*



Dorsch78 schrieb:


> Heute Überstunden abgebummelt, 7 Uhr zum Strand und wieder vom Glück  geküsst worden... 7-9 Uhr bei glattem und klarem Wasser gabs erstmal  nix. Dann kam etwas Wind mit Welle aus Ost ins Spiel, das Wasser wurde  schnell trüber und dann war bis 11 Uhr Beißzeit... Nach zwei untermaßigen 43ern, die  natürlich wieder schwimmen, war ich nach einem lockeren Wurf bereits rückwärts auf  dem Weg zu meinem Tee, als es auf fast voller Wurfweite ordentlich  rummste... Sie legte los wie ein D-Zug, zwar keine Sprünge, aber sie hat  die Bremse zum Singen gebracht... Sie legte ordentliche Fluchten hin,  aber nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich sie stranden... Meine neue  Bestmarke, 69cm und 4,1kg. :m Mein Bekannter konnte noch eine 47er und eine 55er verhaften. Wieder ein paar Sternstunden am Wasser erlebt.



top BMI - so muss ein Fisch aussehen!!#6:k|schild-g


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

was für ne Rakete ! Glückwunsch


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Gestern ging es trotz dicker Welle und extrem trüben Wasser ne Runde ans Wasser. Rechnete mir eigentlich nicht viel aus bei der Brandung und war umso mehr erstaunt oder erschrocken als es plötzlich doch heftigen Wiederstand aus dem trüben Wasser gab. Zum Vorschein kam dann ein 56cm Dorsch und kurz darauf noch einer. Mittags um 12 am Strand leckeres Abendbrot gefangen. Heute mit der Familie einen Strandspaziergang gemacht, natürlich am einem sehr erfolgreich Strandabschnitt der letzten Tage. Wenn man schon nicht angeln kann will ich wenigstens gucken ob bei den Kollegen was geht   Am Parkplatz angekommen machte sich grad ein Kollege fertig, und hatte besonderes Petri Glück. Er kam sah und siegte lach. Nach 5 Minuten hatte er ne 66er und kurz drauf eine etwas kleinere. Meine Frau weiss ja das ich unter bösem Mefofieber leide und sah das sich mein Gesundheitszustand bei den Fischen dramatisch verschlechterte und so durfe ich noch die Rute aus dem Auto holen und im Sonntags Ausflugsoutfit noch ein paar Würfe machen. Petri an alle die erfolgreich waren.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Möchte an dieser Stelle auch mein Petri abgeben. #6 Und so manche Serie ist echt beeindruckend! #6
Tolle Fische, tolle Bilder!!! :vik:

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## ZirniZ

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hallo!
Kennt jemand von euch einen Fliegenfischer bei dem man Ende März, Anfang April auf Rügen einen halben oder  ganzen Tag Wurfunterricht nehmen könnte?
Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Tipps!
Gruß


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Vergiss Rügen zum Meerforellenfischen.  Die Fischer stellen ihre Netze so zum Strand, dass Meerforellen keine Chance haben, und wir Angler natürlich auch nicht. Die Fahnen stehen ca. 300 m weit draußen.Das Netz geht dann aber nicht parallel zum Ufer, sondern direkt zum Ufer.#c
Fahr nach Fehmarn, dort hast Du wenigstens eine reelle Chance.#6Auf google findest Du auch einen Guide.


----------



## ZirniZ

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Hab schon ein Ferienhaus gebucht, bin mit Freundin und kleinem Sohn zum Familienurlaub da, will nur morgens immer zwei drei Stunden los, bei Dranske oben sollen "angeblich" keine Netze stehen!


----------



## Leggi 71

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Viel Glück und Petri Heil! Ich fahre auch jedes Jahr auf Rügen (Dranske )!! Ich mache es auch so, lasse die Familie ausschlafen und ich fange das Abendbrot [emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snow21

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

als ich in kanada war habe ich damit sehr erfolgreich geangelt

nennen sich dort in den grossen baumärkten
buzzbomb oder zzinger

buzzbomb
http://www.buzzbombzzinger.com/buzzbomb.html
die farben liefen sehr gut
Pink Pearl - Hot Pink - Holographic Blue

zzinger
http://www.buzzbombzzinger.com/zzinger.html
für die zzinger waren die farben sehr gut
Blue Holographic - Perch

viel spass damit


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

...geiler Typ !!!!!   #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

[youtube1]rtYZl7ByLvM[/youtube1]


----------



## Kayinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Alles sehr schööööön tl.Wie siehts aktuell aus,haben ja noch kein Sommer,geht noch was in Sachen mefo?


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2015*

Musst mal im Juni nachschauen da geht es aktueller zu.


----------

